
Tesla Autopilot crash driver 'was playing video game' - lelima
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51645566
======
Piskvorrr
"Autopilot enables your car to steer, accelerate and brake automatically
within its lane. Full Self-Driving Capability introduces additional features
and improves existing functionality to make your car more capable over time
including: [...]" -tesla.com, 2020-02-26

Cue fanboys saying "but they're not saying it _is_ self-driving, just that it
_could_ be, but that you're not supposed to use it!!!"

